# Natural Physique & Bodybuilding - Inspiration



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

What do you guys use for inspiration?

Which competitors of models do you follow or look up to for inspiration?

For me i follow quite a few on facebook, one in particular, whom has said he is natural in the past is *Sadik Hadzovic*

*
*

I follow a few facebook pages; Natural Bodybuilding Recognition and Natural Bodybuilding Mischa Janeic, mainly for their videos and photos etc.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

oh and i've started following *Physiques of Greatness *on facebook and youtube.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

I think Sadik Hadzovic has earned his IFBB pro card now via Mens Physique?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Layne Norton


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Inspriation as follows.

Jeff Rodriguez (1st pic is off season!!!!):



http://jrod123.blogspot.co.uk/

Rarely seen a natty that lean & look that good


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Lean D said:


> What do you guys use for inspiration?


I think that photo has been heavily photoshopped


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

He did indeed earn his IFBB Pro Card in Mens Physique.

Yeh maybe that one has, think its from his modeling collection.

Check him out on his facebook, some great snaps on there.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Lean D said:


> What do you guys use for inspiration?
> 
> Which competitors of models do you follow or look up to for inspiration?
> 
> ...


His midsection looks really lean but then his arms and legs don't, anyone else see that?


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

yeh his arms aren't that lean, they seem abit "fat" although there probably not in most his photos.

His simply shredded image;










http://www.simplyshredded.com/rising-star-fitness-model-sadik-hadzovic-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

If he was really as good/has as much size as in the "modelling" pic, makes you wonder why he made the switch to Mens Physique? Most switchers have come over to MP as they couldnt compete (or didnt want to) add the required muscle mass to be competitive. Judging by the pic posted, it seems he was well on his way there.

Do you think he's a natty? I mean, he competes in the IFBB, which means he aint tested. I call B.S. on his natty status. I aint tryin to de-motivate anyone but do we have anything to add weight to his natty claim? Competed in drug tested events etc?


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeh i know what you mean theres a few i've questioned about if they are really natural but hey until they fail who am i to say they aren't?

It weird cause i'm one of these ones that won't call come someone out on there "Natural Status" unless there's evidence that suggests otherwise. However i do have my doubts about many but if I think he is i hope to think i can get up there with him lol.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I dont know, hearing things about the natural side of the sport gives me doubts about if the people you see on stage are natural or not.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Whether these guys are assisted or not...I for one know that i can achieve a good physique as a natty, definitely the hard long route, but with discipline, a spot-on diet, proper intense sessions in the gym, I reckon i have a good shot at achieving a respectable physique at some point in the future. We are definitely in the minority around here but it just means we have to work that little bit harder. There are genuine natty competitors out there that are in unbelieveable condition. We won't ever achieve the size of the monsters out there but that's no reason to lose motivation and give up.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Natty Monster^^^ :thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lean D said:


> View attachment 91591
> 
> 
> Natty Monster^^^ :thumb:


Another maxiraw guy...Nigel is a top lad..cracking physique.

Wayne rob is another one


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Lean D said:


> View attachment 91591
> 
> 
> Natty Monster^^^ :thumb:


Yeah, seen that man on the Maxiraw website. He looks awesome


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

irishdude said:


> Whether these guys are assisted or not...I for one know that i can achieve a good physique as a natty, definitely the hard long route, but with discipline, a spot-on diet, proper intense sessions in the gym, I reckon i have a good shot at achieving a respectable physique at some point in the future. We are definitely in the minority around here but it just means we have to work that little bit harder. There are genuine natty competitors out there that are in unbelieveable condition. We won't ever achieve the size of the monsters out there but that's no reason to lose motivation and give up.


Totally agree. Its a road less travelled but I believe its worth it. And us natties aint afraid of a little bit of hard work, are we? HELL NO


----------

